# USB webcam driver won't install



## thempfactor (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello.

I've recently upgraded to Vista Ultimate.

I tried to install the driver for my USB web cam.
First I tried to install the driver I had recieved with the CD when I first purchased the webcam.
It stopped after 60% and I saw an error msg that reads:

"setupapi has stopped working", later a new window opened with yet another error, the title of the error window was "Error 2"
and the text within the window was "prepare.inf"

I was trying to remove and got yet another errors
1. Unable to launch cleandev.exe 
2. Unable to launch deinf.* (something, forgot what)

I figured that perhaps the driver is not working with Vista, so I tried to install a generic webcams driver and got the familiar error message of "Error 2" and the text within the window was "prepare.inf"

far too complicated, I wish I had at least a lead on this.


----------

